# Best Place to Get Premaid Pomp Rigs



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody got recommendations on where to get the best premaid Pomp rigs??


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

pm "Garbo".
His son makes some of the best.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you looking for JIGS or a double hook surf rig??


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Double hook surf rig


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

man they are super easy to tie yourself...

Get a small swivel, about 2-2 1/2 feet of fluorocarbon leader (whatever # test you prefer) 2 hooks (some prefer khale hooks, i use circle hooks) and some weights. Weight will depend on the conditions of the surf of course.

tie leader to swivel.

pinch a section of line where you want the hook.

loop the line around a finger or two 3 times. pull tag end through the 3 loops you just made, creating a knot.

feed the end of the loop through the hook eye, and over the hook. pull tight. This should snug the line up around the eye of the hook. If you don't feel comfortable leaving the hook like that, you can just tie a palomar knot with the loop.

repeat the same step for your second hook.

tie on weight at bottom.

This is how I've done it for years, never had a problem. You can also add a piece of orange or chartreuse float to your hooks. You can find these floats at some tackle shops. To attatch them, all you need to do is thread the float on your hook loops before you attach the hook.

Hope you like it, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

yea just make your own. it takes me like 5 minutes and i havent really made that many. but if you do buy premade, dont get the ones with yellow/green floats and the gold hooks that arent circle hooks but something else. plies of play-dough hold thier shape better than those hooks


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

He maybe like I am and have challenges with tying knots. 

Try Hot Spots Bait & Tackle.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am a big bowhunter and a regular over on Archery Talk. A lot of members make strings and sell them to fellow members. Maybe some guys that make good rigs can sell them on here.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

id agree with a couple other posts and suggest googling and looking for some pictures and guides to tying knots and practice tying some knots and making a few rigs yourself, its worth a few shitty rigs and a tiny bit of wasted line to learn how to make them yourself.

its really not hard at all and once you can make em yourself youll save alot of money AND have the advantage of being able to change up a few things. random example: but a two hook rig thats got 6 inch traces and they just dont seem to be getting alot of attention meanwhile a guy down the beach and you are chatting and you see his rigs have 10 inch traces, or his are a little longer so the baits sit a little higher off the bottom, things like that. you can sit on the beach and tie a rig up to adjust to what seems to be working best.

you can also make it a 3 hook rig, or one, and can decide on size and color of swivels, hooks, line, etc. and change it up and experiment. 

honestly in the time it takes to drive to a bait and tackle store, grab a few rigs, pay, get change and drive home you could probably google, practice a few and at least be able to make a decent rig on your own.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys are right...might need to make a trip to Bass Pro here in Nashville to get the supplie.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Feel free to stop in at hot spots, I'd be happy to teach you how to tie one, or you can buy a pre made one for a dollar


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

How much distance do you guys put in between your hooks, and what would be the complete length of the whole rig?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Usually about 2.5' overall...first hook a foot from the bottom, second hook about a foot above the first hook, then 6" or so higher is the swivel. Keep in mind these are all handtied so it varies some.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i play around with it a bit from time to time, sometimes i put the bottom hook about a foot from the sinker as said above and then put another one about a foot above that, etc.

sometimes i put it only about 8 inches from the sinker and make only a 4 or so inch trace

im gonna try tomorrow(later today) using a 5 inch traces, and putting three hooks, one 8 inches or so off the sinker, another one 10 inches above that and a third ten inches above that, then a few inches to the swivel. bright orange beads. i figured if the waters gonna be a little more churned the spook factor wont be as high, and i sometimes like three hooks because if i start noticing just one hook being hit over and over (for example the bottom one with the top not getting touched) ill tie another rig with just one hook and have better casting. 

^^THIS is why i always suggest learning to tie yourself, youre able to change things up. and yes thats one less thing local tackle supply sells, BUT you still gotta buy line, swivels, hooks, etc. which supports them... unless you just order everything off the internet but who the hell wants to wait a few weeks for a bunch of hooks to save a couple bucks on terminal tackle lol


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I fish for pompano all the time and yes its uper easy to tie your own. But I always get mine from wally world. They usually have them for like .99c. They have double and triple hooks. I also like them because they come with the little neon yellow that you can remove. I usually use some with or without corks to see wats biteing what. And yes some days the little corks make all the diffrence in the world, and they are almos impossable to find on their own. Also i must add that I usually fish with about six rods at a time so when the bites I can barely do anything other than keep rod out of water.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Chicken Rigs*

I have this little jig that I use to make a two dropper , or chicken rig.

It does nothing but help keep the dropper spacing and the loops even.

I make a loop then cut one end to make a single strand. I snell a hook to this after putting a small bead attractor on it.

My latest iteration is a wire spreader rig that I use with two swimmer jigs on the arms and a digger jig as a weight on the bottom. I did use a swimmer tied back with a bucktail teaser(Goofy Jig?) but decided to make it easier for the fish to hit the teaser. I put hair directly on the hook of the jig which created a deadly combo, especially if tipped with a piece of fresh cut shrimp. JMHO C2


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

GoVols said:


> I am a big bowhunter and a regular over on Archery Talk. A lot of members make strings and sell them to fellow members. Maybe some guys that make good rigs can sell them on here.


Been making them for years. How many do you want, I use the 1/0 red circle hooks and either 2oz or 3oz pyramid weights depending on surf. Pm me if you want me to make some, if any one else wants some premade rigs pm me also.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

on the cork and beads thing, one thing ive seen an older gentleman using back when i was younger that seems like a neat idea if you like reusing and recycling shit, was old wine corks.

he took a wine cork and cut it half lengthways, then cut those two into 3 or 4 each so hed have 6 to 8 even size peices, then hed dye em orange. just thought id toss that idea out there, thought about doing it myself since ive got at least 30 old wine corks in a drawer lol


----------

